# Books Recommended by our Members (December 2012)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in November 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131646.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A very nice Thai cookbook: 20 Best Thai Dishes - FREE "Pad Thai" Cooking Video Inside

The cooking video is a link to a YouTube video of the author making Pad Thai, one of the recipes in the book.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Two recommendations...



BRAIN ON FIRE: A true memoir, but almost a mystery. If you get queasy over unexplained diseases though, be forewarned. Still, an unputdownable read.

and



1222: Norwegian Noir... excellent writing, nominated for an Edgar... but cold. Very cold.


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

The Homemade Pantry: 101 Foods You Can Stop Buying and Start Making [Kindle Edition] 
Alana Chernila


Initially bought this for my daughter as a Christmas present in book format. After it arrived, I was so impressed with the content, I grabbed in on Kindle.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd been unable to read since my mum passed away, so it was going to have to be something special that hooked me back and enabled me to focus my concentration upon the page once again.

I found the answer in Charlie Stella and his Cheapskates.  I'm half-way through and I'm really enjoying this mob-fest crime story, mainly due to the tremendous characters and the feel of the work.

It's good to be back, I can tell you.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

An excellent Kindle Single from the author of _The Perfect Storm_.

A World Made of Blood (Kindle Single)


----------



## Spinderella (May 18, 2012)

I could NOT have put this book down for anything:



And, of course, two of my favorites:





^Now _that's_ a Saturday, right there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A nice Christmas book for both parents and kids, and it's only 99¢:

25 Fun Christmas Stories for 4-8 Years Olds (Perfect for Bedtime & Beginner Readers) +FREE CHRISTMAS GAMES, JOKES, & TONGUE TWISTERS


----------



## Mimi Barbour (May 1, 2012)

This book by Mona Risk was a very good Christmas story.


----------



## MicheleGorman (Apr 10, 2012)

Village Books by Craig Maclay. I stumbled on it and the writing reminds me of Love From Both Sides by Nick Spalding. It seems to be Maclay's first book and I'll look for his next one!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Some nice children's books:

25 Fun Christmas Stories for 4-8 Years Olds (Perfect for Bedtime & Beginner Readers) +FREE CHRISTMAS GAMES, JOKES, & TONGUE TWISTERS


C is for Christmas (A Children's Alphabet Book for Christmas) +FREE GAMES


The Adventures of Katie Bubbles: The Boston Adventure


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

An interesting little book: How to Start a Relationship: The Ultimate Adviser for Finding Your True Love


----------



## Ryan_Willis (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a couple recommendations:

If you're a science-fantasy nerd. Game of Thrones is awesome. I enjoy the HBO series but the as always the books are so much better. I'm currently reading book three and it is great:

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Swords-Song-Fire-Three/dp/0553381709/ref=wp_bs_3_a_song_of_ice_and_fire_paperback

If you're into mysteries or thrillers, Finals by Alan Weisz is terrific! I couldn't put this book down as the mystery continued to unfold. I'd highly recommend it:

http://www.amazon.com/Finals-ebook/dp/B006HYGZ98/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355848260&sr=1-1&keywords=alan+weisz


----------



## Dynamite-Debs (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got two to recommend...

I was surprised that I enjoyed the YA novel, *The Dark Heroine* but it was quite a good read. 

And I've just bought, *Split Blood: The Ancient Codex - Part One* and so far so good. 

*Both books are recommended to YA fans who like a more adult fantasy romance read!*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A book of humorous short stories: How to Prevent Unicorns from Stealing Your Car and Other Funny Stories. (Take a Break & Have a Laugh Series.)

There are eleven stories, and most readers will finish the collection in an hour or so. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It was better the second time around. The book will haunt you for a long time:


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Esperanto practically drips in the alcoholic sweat of the journalist Luke Case, not to mention some of his other bodily fluids.  
Luke is a head case in more ways than one; I’ll not elaborate on that and will let you discover that for yourselves.
We meet him in a room in Warsaw where he’s forcing down whisky and soaking up the atmosphere.  His companion is a prostitute who has more than one admirer, not all of whom are as gentile as Case.
Case is sucked gently (oh yes) into a game that lies within a love square (a love triangle with an extra corner).
Along the way, he introduces us to some unsavoury characters from the Polish community and some rather hopeless ones from the English teachers who have washed up there.
There are wise-cracks a plenty and twists that are well camouflaged.  
My favourite character in the story is the city itself.  It’s presented with a seedy romance that really wakes up the imagination.
It’s a story with a lot to offer and I’m very happy that there’s a follow up for me to get to in the very near future.

short and snappy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A marvelous little book about parenting.

Parents Who Don't Do Dishes (and other recipes for life)


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Ralph Cotton released a new western classic this month, decent read.

Book one in a trilogy​


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A new Kindle Single with fascinating tidbits about the birth of the James Bond films.

James Bond: My Long And Eventful Search For His Father (Kindle Single)


----------



## neaughea (Dec 15, 2012)

Sarra Cannon Demons Forever ~ this is the last book in the series so I recommend picking up the rest of the series. They area all pretty fast reads. I'm in general a pretty slow reader but the whole series only took me a week to get through. Partially because I couldn't put it down.
http://www.amazon.com/Demons-Forever-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B00ARI22MY/


----------



## ElizabethRose (Dec 24, 2012)

I would love to mention an author - a treasure - who we lost this year, Maeve Binchy. I'd like to recommend two of her books:

So, so good. And now one for the holidays:


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm about 20% into and highly highly recommend this one.


----------



## Psyche27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just finished a very wonderful book about alcoholism, family and redemption by Scottish Author Yvonne Spence. It was so good I want to tell the whole world about it.

Image link


----------



## andrewclawson (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Alex Hawke series by Ted Bell. Phantom was a great read, finished it recently.



The character development and Ted's description are superb; it feels like a high-def movie is playing out in my mind with no effort at all. Highly recommend any of the series, as these books not only entertain, they address important personal and societal issues as well. Definitely worth your time.


----------

